# Now THIS is a tow truck!



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

The day after we got back from our trip to NYC (where we met up with Scarlet/telracS) a few weeks ago, our "new" 2006 RV decided it didn't want to start so I could drive it over and get it inspected so I could get MD tags & title. I guess it *really* wanted to stay a Florida-registered RV, which would have been fine, other than the timing, as we're moving to Florida soon.

So, it refused to start. The batteries were kaput, so we replaced those. But when I turned the ignition, all I got was a click from the engine compartment. Sigh.

Roadside service to the rescue! I've never seen an RV towed before, although I've seen some pics. Here's one of ours being hauled off to the shop. BTW - my hat's off to the tow truck guys: getting this beast hooked up was a major job!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Mike.... 

a few things...
1) none of my names is capitalized.  get it right.
2) stop posting and finish Bitter Harvest.
3) that is one bad-arse tow truck!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> Mike....
> 
> a few things...
> 1) stop posting and finish Bitter Harvest.
> ...


Fixed it for you...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

To paraphrase Crocodile Dundee: That's not a tow truck. _This_ is a tow truck:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Fixed it for you...


no, you fixed it for YOU!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

NogDog, I WANT one of those! I'd be the coolest kid on the block! 

"scarlet/telracs", from now on I'm going to capitalize one or more letters in your user name. Randomly. scArlet.

I'm posting 'cause I'm too exhausted to write, and my wrists are really sore from moving furniture. Brief, inflammatory tow truck posts like this are fine. Anything much longer will have to wait at least another day!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> NogDog, I WANT one of those! I'd be the coolest kid on the block!
> 
> "scarlet/telracs", from now on I'm going to capitalize one or more letters in your user name. Randomly. scArlet.
> 
> I'm posting 'cause I'm too exhausted to write, and my wrists are really sore from moving furniture. Brief, inflammatory tow truck posts like this are fine. Anything much longer will have to wait at least another day!


you're already the coolest kid on the block, she says flatteringly to get him back to work....

i do not answer to scarleT, so i don't care where you stick the capital.

and stop whining, get some ice packs and start typing.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> you're already the coolest kid on the block, she says flatteringly to get him back to work....


*nods in total agreement*



> i do not answer to scarleT, so i don't care where you stick the capital.


She is NOT telling you to stick it...



> and stop whining, get some ice packs and start typing.


Poor Baby, one small whine for sympathy allowed. I understand telracs is an excellent transcriptionist - have you considered dictation?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Poor Baby, one small whine for sympathy allowed. I understand telracs is an excellent transcriptionist - have you considered dictation?


sigh......

the problem is that i'd want to edit as i typed.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> sigh......
> 
> the problem is that i'd want to edit as i typed.


Oh, jeez, I'd be doomed...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Oh, jeez, I'd be doomed...


i'd be good... i promise....

and only one godiva per word...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

One Godiva per word?  That's some expensive transcription/editing...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yikes! Sugar shock and sticker shock, rolled into one!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, one godiva bar per chapter?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> okay, one godiva bar per chapter?


That might be bad for you. I should sample them before sending them to you!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> That might be bad for you. I should sample them before sending them to you!


find me the birthday cake bark.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> find me the birthday cake bark.....


WOOF! How's that?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> WOOF! How's that?


*slap!*


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> *slap!*


I somehow knew that was coming...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I somehow knew that was coming...


yeah, your plot is too predictable.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I think I must've wandered in here by mistake - I'm definitely missing something in this exchange


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

traceya said:


> I think I must've wandered in here by mistake - I'm definitely missing something in this exchange


scarleT is just being unsympathetic about the whole tow truck thing, thinking it's merely a ruse for me to avoid working on Bitter Harvest...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> scarleT telracs is just being unsympathetic about the whole tow truck thing, thinking it's merely a ruse for me to avoid working on Bitter Harvest...


and no, i was trying to be sympathetic. and then crebel made a good suggestion.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> and no, i was trying to be sympathetic. and then crebel made a good suggestion.


<buries face in hands>


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Boy am I glad I don't have the talent to write good books (yeah, right).
'cause look at the abuse (friendly?) that I would have to take from editors.
So I just get to read great stuff from long-suffering authors like Mike.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, those readers can be so pushy, can't they?! 

Good news on the RV: turns out it was just a loose cable! So they fixed that and are changing the oil and some other stuff, then we should be good to go again. Whoop-whoop!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

So, per the thread in the Cafe, will Betsy and telracs be chaining you to your desk in the house or the RV?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

crebel said:


> So, per the thread in the Cafe, will Betsy and telracs be chaining you to your desk in the house or the RV?


I don't know - so far I can't find the "chain to the desk" thread! LOL!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> So, per the thread in the Cafe, will Betsy and telracs be chaining you to your desk in the house or the RV?





Michael R. Hicks said:


> I don't know - so far I can't find the "chain to the desk" thread! LOL!


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,117040.0.html


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,117040.0.html


Cruel people!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Cruel people!!


we'll feed you.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> we'll feed you.


NOM-NOM!!! Bring on the chocolate and sangria!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> NOM-NOM!!! Bring on the chocolate and sangria!


no. you get healthy food while you write. the chocolate and sangria are rewards....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> no. you get healthy food while you write. the chocolate and sangria are rewards....


But my muse can't function without those key ingredients!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> But my muse can't function without those key ingredients!


okay, your muse can have them, but you can't.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> okay, your muse can have them, but you can't.


Heartless, I tell you! Oh, the humanity!


----------



## BillyHoule (Jun 9, 2012)

NogDog said:


> To paraphrase Crocodile Dundee: That's not a tow truck. _This_ is a tow truck:


hay so how are you liking the machine gun on the top of this army thing cause I feel like I have just seen a movie that had scared me to death


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Heartless, I tell you! Oh, the humanity!


Wait... you're casting me as a HUMAN?


Spoiler



again....





Spoiler



I wanna be a cat!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

BillyHoule said:


> hay so how are you liking the machine gun on the top of this army thing cause I feel like I have just seen a movie that had scared me to death


I gotta get me a .50 cal for the RV! I'll stick a ring mount up where the satellite dish is now... 

And the good news today was that the starter problem that was the cause of this whole mess wasn't the starter at all, but a loose cable. So that's fixed. w00t!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> Wait... you're casting me as a HUMAN?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Now you totally lost me!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Now you totally lost me!


I'm a human in In Her Name. I wanna be a cat in Bitter Harvest.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> I'm a human in In Her Name. I wanna be a cat in Bitter Harvest.


Okay, okay! I'll see what I can do. The cats don't play much of a role in the first part of the book, we'll see what happens in the rest...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Okay, okay! I'll see what I can do. The cats don't play much of a role in the first part of the book, we'll see what happens in the rest...


i'm sorry, am i being too demanding?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> i'm sorry, am i being too demanding?


<snicker!>


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> <snicker!>


don't like snicker's bars.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> i'm sorry, am i being too demanding?





telracs said:


> don't like snicker's bars.


Sigh...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just give her Godiva.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

BTW - no one commented on the RV - sweet.  .....

But only if it's working again.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice RV...and such an RV deserves an impressive and powerful tow truck.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

The RV is indeed fixed! We'll be picking it up tomorrow. Fortunately it was just a loose cable, so that was a relief. Now we have to get Maryland tags and title, and we'll be off on a week-long trip at the end of the month...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> The RV is indeed fixed! We'll be picking it up tomorrow. Fortunately it was just a loose cable, so that was a relief. Now we have to get Maryland tags and title, and we'll be off on a week-long trip at the end of the month...


ROAD TRIP! where we going?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> ROAD TRIP! where we going?


We're not sure yet. Ideas range from Chincoteague to whitewater rafting near Harpers Ferry, WV, and possibly a trip to Myrtle Beach...


----------

